# Shupp's Grove, the hunter and the fisherman



## cobaltbot (Jul 20, 2014)

Some chores made me arrive late to Shupp's Grove Bottle Fest.  Some were packing up to go or until they set up again today but there was still plenty of glass to be seen, the weather was great, had the practically had the place to myself. Paid $4 for a couple of Bromo knockoffs and then treated myself.  I can't afford to be a historical flask collector, but after digging shards of several and drooling over examples for years I picked up a maybe damaged summer tree/sheath of wheat calabash for $25 a few years ago at Shupp's Grove.  I didn't used to like the form and thought they were kinda ugly (like wires  but it has grown on me.  A couple years ago I added a damaged Jenny Lind and this year added a good hunter/fisherman.  I've always wanted one of those so now there are three.  I took them out to Stonetown for a pic hoping the mojo would rub off and a whole flask will come out of that place!


----------



## 2find4me (Jul 20, 2014)

Great Buy, I think it looks great![]


----------



## cobaltbot (Jul 21, 2014)

Wow, a reply!  THANKS, Sharon!  I really love the images on this flask and  got it for decent money.  All three are pontiled.


----------



## cobaltbot (Jul 21, 2014)

*Hunter & Fisherman rariety question?*

In Helen Mckearin's (sp?) book she lists three varients, GXIII 4, 5, & 6 I think and she rates 4 as common, 5 as scarce, and 6 as rare.  I'm sure a lot have surfaced since those days.  Mine is a 5, does anyone know if those ratings still hold up?


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Hunter & Fisherman rariety question?*

[attachment=For Steve.jpg]Ratings are still good Steve, NIce flasks the calabash flasks are underrated. Left to right a GXIII-4 Hunter shooting left on a 45 degree,GXIII-5 Hunter shooting right on a 45 degree,and a GXIII-6 Hunter shooting right (level) 90 degrees.


----------



## cobaltbot (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Hunter & Fisherman rariety question?*

Thanks Steve, maybe one day I too will have all three!  I really love the images on mine.  It also said GXIII-4 thought to be Whitney Glass Works and unknown on the other two.  I suppose one in a color other than aqua would be worth a little.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Hunter & Fisherman rariety question?*

[attachment=Amber 4.jpg]Here is an amber 4 Steve kind of rare and the bottom on the amber ones is oblong verses rounder on the aqua. Actually it is a variant of the 4 in my opinion.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Hunter & Fisherman rariety question?*

See how they differ Steve.[attachment=2 bases amber thic... because of it.jpg]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Hunter & Fisherman rariety question?*

[attachment=GXIII-4 Comparison.jpg]The amber example is slightly wider by a quarter inch, and taller overall then the aqua example.


----------



## cobaltbot (Jul 22, 2014)

*Re: Hunter & Fisherman rariety question?*

Nice one! Odd that it's bigger, do these come in different pontils and smoth base?  I quess you cant assume Whitney made all three but isn't that a just as good a possibility?


----------



## cobaltbot (Jul 22, 2014)

*Re: Hunter & Fisherman rariety question?*

Just read your old thread on the Moore brothers.


----------

